# virtual machines

## tradakad

Привет!

вопрос о виртуалках. что лучше ставить?

 процессор Core 2 Duo - так что смотрю в сторону Xen. попутно посоветовали VirtualBox. Раньше пробовал Vmware и qemu - вмваря очень неплохо работала на старом компе, но после апгрейда хочу использовать новое железо по максимуму. как я говорил - посоветовали виртуалбокс - поставился без проблем минут за 30 - но первые впечатления не очень. самое первое - это гостевая ОС запускается в отдельном окне (типа вмваре или qemu) а я почему то думал что виртуалбокс будет работать типа wine т.е. виндовые программы будут запускаться непосредствеено в том же окне где и линукс (вернее кде  :Smile: ) и даже сворачиваться в кдеешный трей если есть такая возможность. 

собственно вопрос #1 - это я не разобрался с виртуалбокс и возможность запускать вндовые проги в кдеешном окне все таки существует? или она всегда работает в своем отдельном окне?

кроме этого - очень понравилась скоростть работы виртуалбокса! правда вмварю еще не ставил, но субъективные впечатления порадовали.

теперь вопрос #2 - по Xen

начал я его ставить согласно мануала "Xen and Gentoo" с вики. первое с чего начал - так это добавил опцию -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs в CFLAGS в /etc/make.conf (как я понял то нужно сделать т.к. я использую x86 а не amd64 и если этого не сделать то вроде теряется около 50% производительности)

затем запускаю emerge -evat world 

но при компиляции sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 компиляция прерывается с ошибкой. в траблшутинге написанно что это возможно из за новой опции в CFLAGS (старые комплитяторы меньше 3.4 не понимают ее и рекомендуется обновить gcc) 

я начал смотреть чего у меня вообще эта версия gcc требуется? может ее можно удалить? у меня ведь установлена 4.1.2.

 оказывается equery depends =sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 выдал

 virtual/libstdc++-3.3 

 смотрю дальше

 equery depends =virtual/libstdc++-3.3 выдал

 dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.02 (x86? =virtual/libstdc++-3.3 )

 media-libs/win32cpdecs-20061022-r1 (x86? =virtual/libstdc++-3.3 )

вот тут я запнулся. что делать дальше не знаю - с одной стороны может возможно пересобрать jdk чтобы ему не требовалась старая gcc и тогда старая не нужна? если же нет то тогда как обновить мир с опицие необходимой для Xen?

я попробовал fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.6-r1 и revdep-rebuild - ничего не помогло.все арвно старый gcc хочет стать в слот...

подскажите плз что мне и как делать дальше?

и третий вопрос - подскажите плз ссыку на то как установить win$ под Xen? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen#MS_Windows_as _guest - здесь я ничего не нашел (вроде?)

спасибо!

----------

## tradakad

с компиляцией разобрался вчера. сделал так

emerge gcc (еще раз на всяк случай)

переключился на новый компилятор

emerge perl XML_Parser binutils coreutils (и что то еще - не помню т.к. пишу по памяти)

и самое важное!

emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

потом попробовал emerge -uDN world - постаивлось virtual/libstdc++3

потом пробую emerge -evat --resume - все ранво говорит gcc3 нужен! и тут осенило - попробовал то же но без --resume 

- все заработало! и никаких gcc3 не потребовало!

дальше дело техники - emerge -evat world - и после 11 часов времени и пересборки 394 пакетов - это закончилось  :Smile: 

всем спасибо!  :Smile: 

----------

## burik666

 *Quote:*   

> собственно вопрос #1 - это я не разобрался с виртуалбокс и возможность запускать вндовые проги в кдеешном окне все таки существует? или она всегда работает в своем отдельном окне? 

 

VirtualBox умеет "отделять" виндовские окна, нужно в гостевую систему поставить virtualbox-additions. и включить Seamless mode (host + l)

----------

## drolyk

 *tradakad wrote:*   

> Привет!
> 
> первое с чего начал - так это добавил опцию -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs в CFLAGS в /etc/make.conf (как я понял то нужно сделать т.к. я использую x86 а не amd64 и если этого не сделать то вроде теряется около 50% производительности)
> 
> 

 

насмешил. virtual/libstdc++-3.3 можно и без gcc-3.3 заиметь, а компилятор можно и на более новый переключить

----------

## sa10

На Xen для винды еще рановато смотреть, пока есть проблемы с производительностью диска и сети, правда ситуация быстро улучшается.

Мануалы по установке винды не нужны если умеете винду ставить, то в чем разница какая система запускается при старте xen.

Впрочем разница есть - винда не будет работать в режиме  паравиртуализации ей подавай аппаратную поддержку.

Быстрее Virtualbox вроде пока ничего не работает ИМХО.

И окна там прекрасно отделяются.

----------

## tradakad

привет всем. решил таки отписаться.

по поводу старого компилятора не хочу писать ,т.к. автор его видимо меня не понял. я ведь ясно сказал какой у меня компилятор, да и решил я ту проблему установкой libstdc..

да. я поставил xen безо всяких проблем. поставил винды.. не то. абсолютно. у меня широкоэкранный ноут и только virtualbox нормальное разрешение делает. вобщем и вмваря и ксен пока отдыхают в сравнении с virtualbox - это реально пока что СИЛА. а то что сеть медленноватая - ну и х. с ней  :Smile: 

вобщем ксен меня РЕАЛЬНО разочаровал и производительностью и еще несколькими вещами...

----------

